# Can't get 2002 to start.



## BMW_Jess (Jun 10, 2012)

I inherited a 1970 2002 from my dad a few months ago. It had been sitting in his barn for about 12 years. I took the gas out of the tank and had the thing boiled out and re-installed it. The car took about 15 minutes to get fuel running through it (put on a new filter as well) but it finally started up. It ran for 2 weeks with no problem. Then, one day it just decided to not run. 

My dad recommended that I replace the fuel pump. So we did that and it started running just fine again. Another week goes by and the thing dies again.

I have no idea what else to do. When I pour gas into the carbeurator it'll start up briefly but we can't get it to stay running for more than a minute. I love the car, but it's really frustrating me because I have no idea what else it could possibly be. 

I'm up for any ideas you got!


----------



## ClementLewis (Sep 16, 2012)

Check to see if your fuel pump is turning off. Sometimes when installing a new fuel pump, the wires can be crossed. If not, since you replaced the pump, you might want to go with the injectors and fuel filter. The car has been sitting for 12 years. Got to clean the car from the inside.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

You should check the rubber hoses that are fuel lines. The original lines were not designed to handle Ethenol in the gas and will deteriorate. One of the hoses might have swelled or colapsed and is not letting the fuel through.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Fuel flow first check- then work your way around. +1 on previous info.


----------

